# BIG catfish....



## dtala (Jul 21, 2009)

Doug Witcher connected with one of his forward handle Turkey Creek longbows yesterday on a bowfishing trip with me. Nice 35 pound blue catfish from private property...







I, on the other hand, shot like a newbie an lost two arras

I gotta go practice some...

  troy


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice cat!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 21, 2009)

Man, that's a nice'un. Bet he let you know real quick that he didn't like the idea of an arrow and string at all.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 21, 2009)

kewl , wish we could skewer cats here in ga.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2009)

you can.... as long as its in the savannah river chain


----------



## Michael (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually the DNR told me at their last meeting that it's currently legal to shoot catfish anywhere in GA... just only in the Savannah River basin at night. They said that they were hoping to clear up the language in the next set of regs and probably make it legal anywhere in GA day or night.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice cat..


----------

